# Fastest Car on Netflix



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Watched the first one of these last night and really enjoyed it but like a lot of these types of shows, it's about the people and the cars are very much secondary.

Premise is high performance production car vs home built "sleepers" so there's a quarter mile drag at the end but the majority is back story of the people.

Don't expect a lot of car info, there isn't, but I liked it.

YMMV as they say


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

I watched a few episodes and apart from the 1 or 2 interesting back stories i find im skipping to the end of the program to watch the race.


----------



## Brad-ST (Nov 17, 2013)

I enjoyed it, something a bit different from the usual car shows, always good to see supercars get beat by a sleeper too!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm not so sure I'm into it. I've watched a few but this is my take.

In the first episode. You have the Rat Rod built at home on a budget. You've then got 2 other very professionally built cars. The MPV and Truck.

I won't say what happened but as far as I'm concerned, the rat rod built at home by the chap in the wheelchair, Pinto and the rapper guy so far are the only one I would consider worthy of what this show is about.

As soon as you start getting cars from tuning companies, stunt driver companies etc....what's the point. A real tuning company can whack out a car that could beat the super cars they're putting up quite easily. So I think they should stick to home grown, home built on a budget type cars.

Maybe I'm missing the premise of the show.


----------

